# Should I buy an SWF embroidery machine



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Can any one advise if I should buy a second hand SWF T12010C or a second hand Happy Voyager HCS-1201-30 embroidery machine?

I'm a small business just starting out and want to embroider company logo's as well as my own designs on T-shirts.

Would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks
Pascale


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pascale said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can any one advise if I should buy a second hand SWF T12010C or a second hand Happy Voyager HCS-1201-30 embroidery machine?
> 
> ...


Hi Pascale,

I know budgets are particularly tight when you're just starting out, but that's also normally when you need the most training and support! Have you looked into leasing a new commercial embroidery machine instead of buying used? 

You can get a great 1501C style on a lease with rebates, supplies a 5 year warranty, 2 year tradeup, software and training right now I'm sure from more than one manufacturer. 

If you DO buy used, the SWF is a great machine. Just make sure you get as many hoops as possible and that it comes with the digitizing software too!


----------



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advise, will have a look in to leasing. 

But if I do go with the SWF will make sure the software comes with it.

Thanks again


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

May want to reconsider tajima or baruden.
We had an swf, shop we deal with has happy.
We are tajima only.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

My last single head is a swf 2006 we have had no problems. when buying used go run the machine try every needle and also have a design to see how it will handle outlines around fills some used machines the needles do not line up right for small detail work.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Pascale said:


> But if I do go with the SWF will make sure the software comes with it.


Since SWF sells Sierra software products, that might be the biggest mistake you could make. We bought a package from SWF that included Embroidery Office. I don't recall a day I have ever used EO without it crashing or generating an application error.

Spend your money on Wilcom instead. Just my $.02...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Embroidery software isn't "married" to the machine. Get the best machine for you and the best software for you. Don't settle for software that isn't what you want unless you're getting a great deal on the machine that comes with software, can sell the unwanted software and buy the software you really want.


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

I own a SWF 1501T and its great. I use it everyday and it runs like a champ. Embroidery software is tuff. When I got into the embroidery business I thought I needed to go out and buy embroidery software. I did I bought Wilcom e2 level 3 and it was the biggest headache. I came to realize that my customers didn't mind paying for there logos to be digitized so why not have someone that is an expert in this field do it for me and pass on the fee to the customer. This method has worked now for the past 6 years and I have a ton of repeat work. Best of luck to you.


----------

